# Hidden pleasure



## qwertyman173 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bit of a random topic, but I was thinking and this came to mind....

One of the things I love about larger women is that how it is a pleasure that most of society sadly do not recognise. I feel almost blessed in a way that I can truly appreciate larger women, and I would not give it up for the world. But from this has come a feeling of true appreciation of what we have, and what most people do not recognise. The fact that most people will never experience this is to me special.

I am not meaning this to sound creepy, or to make it sound like I am some weirdo. I'm not meaning to offend everybody. I appreciate everybody has their sexual preferences. But by being a fat admirer I feel that I have been granted something special that most people do not have.

Does anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 15, 2012)

No responses lol!

I guess I'll have to think of a better way of phrasing things!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 15, 2012)

There is a certain joy in sharing a recondite pleasure with a select circle of discerning people. For me, sharing the appreciation of seldom-acknowledged beauty is like reading Homer in the original Greek: the enjoyment of a pleasure that most people will, by their own choice, forever deny themselves.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Tthe enjoyment of a pleasure that most people will, by their own choice, forever deny themselves.



That's EXACTLY what I meant 

You said it better than I could.

Does anybody else feel the same way: that part of the pleasure comes from that most people will forever deny themselves it?


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2012)

qwertyman173 said:


> Does anybody else feel the same way: that part of the pleasure comes from that most people will forever deny themselves it?



Absolutely. 

In fact - as smug as it sounds - I've occasionally felt kinda bad for those unable to appreciate the aesthetics of fat, be it their own fat or anyone else's. It's much the same way that I feel bad for someone who has been blind from birth. Granted, that person's life overall may be every bit as satisfying as (or even more than) mine. But he will never know the beauty of a Rocky Mountain sunset, the aurora borealis, [insert favorite visually awesome thing here] etc...and that's just unfortunate. It really is.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 17, 2012)

As an FFA, I totally agree. In the beginning, I always felt awkward and self-conscious about my preferences. But eventually I realized nothing was going to change and there was so much to appreciate if I let myself. Like being insanely attracted to someone. And the extra-soft cuddles. And letting someone feel genuinely attractive and self-confident, which might just be my favorite part. It just makes me sad that the ratio is so seemingly terrible, because there are so many guys I casually creep on that I'd love to make feel sexy. But alas, I enjoy focusing my affection all on one victim. 

Plus there's just something wonderful about being this tiny female clinging to the biggest guy in the room :3


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There is a certain joy in sharing a recondite pleasure with a select circle of discerning people. For me, sharing the appreciation of seldom-acknowledged beauty is like reading Homer in the original Greek: the enjoyment of a pleasure that most people will, by their own choice, forever deny themselves.





qwertyman173 said:


> That's EXACTLY what I meant
> 
> You said it better than I could.
> 
> Does anybody else feel the same way: that part of the pleasure comes from that most people will forever deny themselves it?



Oh most definitely. We are taught to deny our innate desires, from physical to sexual and everything in between so it's like a slice of heaven thinking about being able to have my cake and eating it too. 

I'm not sure if I could explain well the sense of "right" I feel allowing myself to just enjoy what I enjoy. Just that it is what it is. 

Besides, it just means more for me...they're mine, all mine!!! *cackles wildly*


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with the OP. i have always felt being able to see and experience the awe-inspiring beauty and appeal of a fat partner is a very special blessing.


----------



## Jah (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with the OP. I find that being an FFA is special. These days I take pleasure in my pride about being an FFA.


----------



## BigFA (Dec 26, 2012)

I also agree. Having a board like this and a community of FAs and FFAs to share our passion for all things fat is really nice. For so long I felt that I was wierd for being so attracted to chubby and fat women and like many I thought I was the only one who felt this way. But now knowing there are plenty of others who share in the joy of loving fat partners, be they female or male, straight or gay is truly special. And living in a country where now being fat is the norm (2/3s of us) I feel truly blessed and special to be able to openly enjoy my passion and natural attraction. I especially like going out of my way now to compliment a woman on how nice she looks and seeing the smile on her face from the recognition by someone that she can indeed be "big and beautiful".


----------



## one2one (Dec 31, 2012)

qwertyman173 said:


> One of the things I love about larger women is that how it is a pleasure that most of society sadly do not recognise. I feel almost blessed in a way that I can truly appreciate larger women, and I would not give it up for the world. But from this has come a feeling of true appreciation of what we have, and what most people do not recognise. The fact that most people will never experience this is to me special.





Dr. Feelgood said:


> There is a certain joy in sharing a recondite pleasure with a select circle of discerning people. For me, sharing the appreciation of seldom-acknowledged beauty is like reading Homer in the original Greek: the enjoyment of a pleasure that most people will, by their own choice, forever deny themselves.



I would love to be seated between the two of you at a dinner party.


----------

